# NGD: Jackson USA B7



## Najka (Jul 31, 2013)

Waited almost 4 months to get it from Jackson, it's finally here! 













































Specs:

Body Shape: Dinky
Body Wood: Alder
Bridge Pickup: Direct Mount DiMarzio D Activator 7 DP720 Humbucking 
Neck Pickup: Direct Mount DiMarzio D Activator 7 DP719 Humbucking 
Pickup Configuration: H/H 
Pickup Switching: 3-Position Toggle: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position Bridge and Neck Pickups, Position 3. Neck Pickup 
Bridge: Jackson HT7 7-String Hardtail with Strings-Thru-Body 
Strap Buttons: Dunlop Dual-Locking 
Tuning Machines: Gotoh Cast/Sealed 
Fretboard Radius: 12&#8221; to 16&#8221; Compound Radius (304.8 mm to 406.4 mm) 
Fretboard: Ebony 
Fret Size: Jumbo 
Headstock: Jackson AT (3-Over/4-Under) 
Neck Material: 1-Piece Neck-Thru-Body Quartersawn Maple with Graphite Reinforcement and Scarf Joint 
Number of Frets: 24 
Nut Width: 1 7/8" (48 mm) 
Position Inlays: Side Dot 
Scale Length: 27" (686 mm)


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jul 31, 2013)

... would you be willing to trade any of the guitars in that last pic for my soul?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks very tidy, HNGD!


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 31, 2013)

looks way better in those pictures than any of the ads i saw before. congrats dude!


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 31, 2013)

Very cool. I've been wondering how thick the top on these things is.

How's the neck pickup position? Does it get in the way being slightly further back like that?


----------



## Najka (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys!



jephjacques said:


> Very cool. I've been wondering how thick the top on these things is.
> 
> How's the neck pickup position? Does it get in the way being slightly further back like that?


 
Not at all, plays like a dream


----------



## JoeChugs (Jul 31, 2013)

wow, you did this guitar justice man. Looks amazing. Only thing that turns me off is scale length, im still stuck on 25.5. 

Lets get a review! HNGD


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

Surprised that they didn't use a real Hipshot bridge on this guitar considering the price....


Regardless, this looks sweet!!!! Happy NGD


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks awesome! You have great taste in guitars!


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 31, 2013)

we need to see the whole collection! which blackwater is that?


----------



## pylyo (Jul 31, 2013)

very niiiice! love it!

great collection u got there.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 31, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Surprised that they didn't use a real Hipshot bridge on this guitar considering the price....
> 
> 
> Regardless, this looks sweet!!!! Happy NGD



I'm guessing they went with their own bridge design to keep the cost competitive. These things are still less expensive than a USA Select 6-string.


----------



## Najka (Jul 31, 2013)

geofreesun said:


> we need to see the whole collection! which blackwater is that?


 
Its # 14. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/217085-ngd-black-water-double-ii-img-heavy.html


----------



## Jackley (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuark! HNGD!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 31, 2013)

Najka said:


>



Can someone educate me as to why, for a neck through, it looks like this? There are clearly different wood grains and/or woods between the body and neck. Oh, congrats bro!! 


Rev.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Jul 31, 2013)

That think is so beautiful !!!! I can only imagine how its gonna sound like ! Really awesome HNGD !


----------



## sakeido (Jul 31, 2013)

That is so very nice. Body looks completely different than the original pics though - normal size horns and whatnot.. but with no straight shot of the body it is hard to tell 

god damn tho that is sweet


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 31, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Can someone educate me as to why, for a neck through, it looks like this? There are clearly different wood grains and/or woods between the body and neck. Oh, congrats bro!!
> Rev.



You can have two thinner pieces put together rather than use a blank the thickness of the whole guitar, which is pretty wasteful when you chop out the back of the neck from the blank. It's being very economical.

Since the headstock is scarf jointed on, the main portion of the neck doesn't need to have the full thickness to make the headstock part of the original blank. 

Jackson's been doing this for a looooong time.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 31, 2013)

top notch!
so hot.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 31, 2013)

These were mostly unappealing to my eyes when I saw the stock pictures. After seeing your pictures here, I am lusting for one. Congratulations on the new guitar! And it also looks as though you don't own any guitars that aren't awesome.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah those pictures actually do the guitar justice, the stock photos always seem to make the body shape look really goofy even though in real life it's quite nice.


----------



## dis89 (Jul 31, 2013)

The fact that Jackson uses a maple top instead of laminate they used to on SL`s enlightens me. The guitar is just awesome.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats and hngd


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 31, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> You can have two thinner pieces put together rather than use a blank the thickness of the whole guitar, which is pretty wasteful when you chop out the back of the neck from the blank. It's being very economical.
> 
> Since the headstock is scarf jointed on, the main portion of the neck doesn't need to have the full thickness to make the headstock part of the original blank.
> 
> Jackson's been doing this for a looooong time.



They have also called it a "center blank neck thru" before I think. Its a neat concept when the back piece is a different wood than the neck. They have done that before too. That way you get a neck thru but only a very thin part of the neck actually goes through the body. BRJ has done it before too. Actually, is the back piece of the neck on the back of the body maple or alder?

That guitar looks killer.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats, man! That is a sweet looking guitar!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks great man! HNGD!


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 31, 2013)

How much are these things and where did you order from? I'm REALLY wanting one, and that top is realllly thick for a production guitar.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 31, 2013)

I need that guitar.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 31, 2013)

I dig it!
HNGD! 
Congrats.


----------



## Doombreed (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like an amazing guitar, HNGD!

I (and I am sure many others) would really appreciate a review of the guitar after you've had some time with her if you get the chance.

Cheers.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Jul 31, 2013)

my god it's beautiful.


----------



## Rojne (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks marvelous! HNGD man, ....ing ace top on that one!


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 31, 2013)

cool guitar, I wish it came with the headstock reversed


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2013)

That looks amazing. Hopefully, it plays just as well.

As Brian said, Jackson's been doing necks like that for a long time...at least all of mine look similar.


----------



## Yimmj (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh hell yes, natural flamed maple finishes are the tits! hngd!!


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats on the new member of the family! HNGD!!!


----------



## HanShock (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats, I do really want a B8 too!


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 1, 2013)

Your collection.

is.

amazing.

HNGD.


----------



## JP7 (Aug 1, 2013)

Excellent choice! sooo much gas... HGND!!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome, congrats. Got to love a good Jackson


----------



## Nag (Aug 1, 2013)

I still need someone to explain me why the headstock is THAT big.

HNGD


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Aug 1, 2013)

Nagash said:


> I still need someone to explain me why the headstock is THAT big.



To smite your enemies with. HNGD! Looks like a solid beast. What tuning is it in from the factory?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 1, 2013)

Killer, simply killer. It looks like a "get down to business" ax. 

Out of curiosity, how do all four of those guitar's stack up against one another?

I'm getting a BlackWater (I think I'm the next batch), I had a BFR JP and have never touched the other two. I wanted to know how they compare in terms of their tone/build/etc.


----------



## danresn (Aug 1, 2013)

That is gorgeous. To me Jackson make the best production guitars.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 1, 2013)

That is the most un-Jacksonlike Jackson I've seen.

Congrats!


----------



## Dooky (Aug 2, 2013)

I literally sat here looking at those photos with my mouth wide open. Jaw droppingly awesome guitar dude! Looks so smooth & flawless.


----------



## Thor1777 (Aug 2, 2013)

congrats, awesome looking guitar and I bet it plays as good as it looks


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats & thanks for the excellent photos. 



MetalDaze said:


> As Brian said, Jackson's been doing necks like that for a long time...at least all of mine look similar.



Jacksons with mahogany necks are still full body thickness and, oddly, Jackson Japan (RIP) did full thickness necks on all their guitars.


----------



## Jlang (Aug 3, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Out of curiosity, how do all four of those guitar's stack up against one another?
> 
> I'm getting a BlackWater (I think I'm the next batch), I had a BFR JP and have never touched the other two. I wanted to know how they compare in terms of their tone/build/etc.


This, 

Absolutely stunning btw. Hngd and fantstic collection.,


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 3, 2013)

How does it compare quality-wise against the BWGC and the Daemoness?


----------



## Meddl (Aug 3, 2013)

so much win, happy ngd. now that you got this beauty you can give me your daemoness


----------



## Trashgreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks awesome, I like does new Jackson 7 strings. Congrats!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 3, 2013)

fricken awesome dude! Love the simplicity!

Regarding the neck... I've heard "set-neck through" as well.

I will PM you my address for the Daemoness. Thanks. 'preciate it.

(where are the NGD pics for that one?)


----------



## Panacea224 (Aug 3, 2013)

HNGD man! Looks awesome. I'll be picking up a walnut finished one in a few months.


----------



## Najka (Aug 3, 2013)

NGD for the Daemoness

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/216593-ngd-daemoness-atlantean-7-a.html


The guitars are all different. The JP7 is my go to guitar, just because it feels the best to me. The Daemoness rocks but I've grown to really love the bridge system on the Music man, I like it better then the OFR but that's just my opinion. The Deamoness is an absolute monster of a guitar.. but the JP7 just works for me. I like tweaking and I have fun playing with the Piazo System. I'm also not the original owner so I didn't pick out the specs. 

I go to the Daemoness for more sludge/nasty metal, suicide silence/Emmure type stuff. The kind of metal that makes your ears bleed. The EMG's for sludgy stuff. 

Music Man does it all, the tone is pretty fat but tight, but I could make it sludgy like the Daemoness. 

The Jackson Kicks absolute ass, Love it so far. The neck has a soft C shape, which I find that those necks usually feel best to me. The Daemoness has a pretty hard D shape. The back of the neck gets pretty flat. 

The Jackson gets a really good modern metal sound. I think the 27" scale really helps with that. It doesn't phase me and my fingers don't seem as cramped in the higher registers of the fret board. I've been playing for a hot minute so bending, tapping...playing in general is just as easy on the 27" as the 25 1/2. I don't have big hands, If anything they are small. The neck is a little thicker than the music man, but has a similar contour, just slightly rounder. I really think Jackson did it right with this one. The guitar is not heavy, it has a nice weight to it. 

http://www.gearhounds.com/search.aspx?find=B7. They ship for free too. There was a bunch of mix ups with Gearhounds, they make these to order so it's like getting a custom guitar. Expect the usual custom shop hassle with this. 

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schuch/jacob- JP-7 recording. 

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schuch/najka-void- Daemoness Recording.

Chug, Chug, Chuggy Chug Chug, Djent! HAHAH - Jackson

Thanks for all the Comments!


----------



## Jlang (Aug 3, 2013)

Where about's does the blackwater sit in your list of guitars to play? Aaron's work looks phenomenal and im on the build list , just curious to see some opinions past the honeymoon stage.


----------



## Najka (Aug 3, 2013)

Jlang said:


> Where about's does the blackwater sit in your list of guitars to play? Aaron's work looks phenomenal and im on the build list , just curious to see some opinions past the honeymoon stage.


 
kicks absolute Butt! It's my favorite 6 string I've owned so far. It's hard to compare to my 7's because the neck just feels so incredibly different. (It's so tiny compared to the other guitars) I'm stuck in 7 string land... I spend a lot of time using the black water to figure out chords and theory now. picked pretty bright pickups for it.. The VHII is way to Treble heavy for the wood selection. I need to look into darker pickups for it. It feels like a hand built guitar, it's very unique. When my buddy who plays acoustic songs comes over he sings and strums his guitar and i'll plug into a little fender amp and play along with the BW. 

Aaron will build to any spec you choose, so your build will vary. I tried to go for a neck similar to an Ibanez Wizard. I asked for him to make it slightly thinner. I don't think you could get a production guitar with a neck that is as thin as this one. The wood quality is top notch, the Rose wood he used for the neck is unreal.


----------

